# Your Take On The Beretta 3032 ?



## Schooner (Dec 28, 2019)

Hi Guys 

I thinking about buying the Beretta .32cal. 3032
For the guys that own this gun, can you tell me the good & the bad of it please.
THANKS GUY


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Years back I had a Beretta "Bobcat" in .22 LR which is built in the same style as the 3032 with the tip-up barrel and controls in the same place. Once I got the idea that factory magazines were mandatory it was a good little gun. I wish I still had it.

GW


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

I commented on your previous post that it has been a great little pistol for me. I'd recommend a grip sleeve by pachmayr or hogue and I prefer the Inox model.

It's a unique high quality pocket pistol in my opinion. Just remember, this pocket pistol does have a recoil spring, that being said, it should be replaced at service intervals.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

I bought one back when they first came out and really liked it. The tilt up barrel is very convenient because it's almost impossible to rack the slide to chamber a round. At the time the ads were claiming that the .32ACP had the same stopping power as the .380 but that might have been sales hype.
The Tomcat is slightly larger than the Beretta .25ACP and I like that because I have bigger hands. 
Old softy that I am I gave mine to one of my kids but I miss it and may replace it someday.


----------

